# Killington Nov. 3, 2014



## joshua segal (Nov 3, 2014)

*Nov. 3, 2014 - Mon.*

 First trip report for the season. I went to Killington today who opened at 11AM. I'd estimate 300 to 400 very enthusiastic (and mostly pretty good) skiers. The liftline at the North Ridge Triple peaked at perhaps 5 minutes.

 No WROD. All trails were full width. Two ways down; 3 trails. Rime (lift line) probably has an average snow depth of 30 inches. This trail can withstand the several days of thaw forecast for later this week. Reason had a mini-park with 3 or 4 features. At the bottom of Reason, one could go back to Rime or continue down Upper East Fall which had lovely and rhythmic powder bumps. The snow-makers opted to pass on Upper Great Northern in favor of building depth on Rime. As such, guests must walk both up and down the "Peak Stairway."

 I was pleased they opted not to run guns on Rime, although the guns ran all day on Reason and Upper East Fall. There was a little natural snow on the ground above 2000 feet and early this AM, the entire mountain looked wintry white.

 I suspect with the depth of snow on Rime, Killington will be open daily thru May.

 Excellent way to start the season.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 3, 2014)

This is a great report - but it's missing pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 3, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> This is a great report - but it's missing pics!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm a relative newcomer to AZ, but I have been an SJ regular for over a decade.  The SJers know: I don't do photos! Now the AZers know it too


----------



## Drewster (Nov 3, 2014)

*What did they charge for express pass holders?*



joshua segal said:


> *Nov. 3, 2014 - Mon.*
> 
> First trip report for the season. I went to Killington today who opened at 11AM. I'd estimate 300 to 400 very enthusiastic (and mostly pretty good) skiers. The liftline at the North Ridge Triple peaked at perhaps 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


What did they charge?


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 3, 2014)

Drewster said:


> What did they charge?


Nothing if you had a season pass; $25 if you were using an Express Card.  No one else was allowed.  Tomorrow's rates as posted on their website are: 
Adults (19-64): $49.00
 Youth (7-18 ): $38.00
 Senior (65-79): $42.00


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice...thanks for the report!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 3, 2014)

Love Rime, sounds like a great day!


----------



## 180 (Nov 3, 2014)

Great day, sun and bumps and my wife.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peFWKZ0enGU


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 4, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> I'm a relative newcomer to AZ, but I have been an SJ regular for over a decade.  The SJers know: I don't do photos! Now the AZers know it too


Without pics it didn't happen. Just kidding don't do pics myself. Thanks for the report. I don't do many of them either.


----------



## Drewster (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 4, 2014)

180 said:


> Great day, sun and bumps and my wife.



Nice conditions for opening day.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 4, 2014)

Yah looks real good


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 4, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Nothing if you had a season pass; $25 if you were using an Express Card.  No one else was allowed.  Tomorrow's rates as posted on their website are:
> Adults (19-64): $49.00
> Youth (7-18 ): $38.00
> Senior (65-79): $42.00



As much as I would love to get on the boards, I'll gladly wait for some cold weather and sustained snowmaking.  $49 for two trails is steep and 2 kids in college won't allow it for the product being served.  I don't even like paying that much for the full compliment of trails. If I can start my season for $19 @ Bretton in 2 weeks I'll be very happy.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2014)

Not a bad start at all.


----------



## dlague (Nov 4, 2014)

We are planning a Veterans Day trip there hopefully there will be T2B - if not we will hike the steps.  Sounded like their typical opening.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 4, 2014)

4aprice said:


> As much as I would love to get on the boards, I'll gladly wait for some cold weather and sustained snowmaking.  $49 for two trails is steep and 2 kids in college won't allow it for the product being served.  I don't even like paying that much for the full compliment of trails. If I can start my season for $19 @ Bretton in 2 weeks I'll be very happy.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I go to Killington enough in the early fall and late spring that the Express Pass works pretty well for me and $21.00 (I am a senior) to ski in early Nov. isn't bad.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 5, 2014)

dlague said:


> We are planning a Veterans Day trip there hopefully there will be T2B - if not we will hike the steps.  Sounded like their typical opening.  Looking forward to it!



3rd Infantry division will be represented


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll PM you and send you a free T-shirt for being our first trip report of the 2014 season


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2014)

powhunter said:


> 3rd Infantry division will be represented
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



times two


----------



## powhunter (Nov 5, 2014)

dlague said:


> times two
> 
> View attachment 14191



Rock OF The Marne 31B!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Rock OF The Marne 31B!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hell ya!  31V


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 5, 2014)

Nick said:


> I'll PM you and send you a free T-shirt for being our first trip report of the 2014 season


Wow!  Thanks.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 5, 2014)

@dlague - communications right?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> @dlague - communications right?



I'm curious - what does this tagging thing do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes it is commo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Nov 6, 2014)

I was X 05B and had a PRC-77 strapped to my back might as well have painted a bullseye on that lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 6, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'm curious - what does this tagging thing do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It informs you that someone mentioned you in a thread regardless of whether you posted in it or not.


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> @dlague - communications right?



That is correct - or otherwise known as Signal Corps!


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Nov. 6, 2014 - Thurs.*
I had so much fun on Monday, I returned today.  The warm weather of the last few days took its toll on Upper East Fall, with a 20 foot brownish stretch to get to the moguls.  The moguls were fun but there was some breakthrough to dirt in the troughs.  Rime and Reason were both fine. No line at any time during the day.  In the early PM, it began to flurry above 3000' and light rain below that.  There was still a little natural snow in the woods above 3500'.

Never-the-less, the prudent use of snowmaking ensured an adequate base so that there was no need to close operations.  Kudos to Killington's management and snowmakers.

The snowmakers were connecting hoses in the PM in prep for tonight when snowmaking temps should return.

I noticed that the access road from East Mountain Road to the Bear Peak Base Area has been repaved over the summer.  That road was pretty rough and that paving job was way overdue.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 7, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> *Nov. 6, 2014 - Thurs.*
> I had so much fun on Monday, I returned today.  The warm weather of the last few days took its toll on Upper East Fall, with a 20 foot brownish stretch to get to the moguls.  The moguls were fun but there was some breakthrough to dirt in the troughs.  Rime and Reason were both fine. No line at any time during the day.  In the early PM, it began to flurry above 3000' and light rain below that.  There was still a little natural snow in the woods above 3500'.
> 
> Never-the-less, the prudent use of snowmaking ensured an adequate base so that there was no need to close operations.  Kudos to Killington's management and snowmakers.
> ...



Nice!   The dirt line s usually the best line


----------



## dlague (Nov 10, 2014)

powhunter said:


> I was X 05B and had a PRC-77 strapped to my back might as well have painted a bullseye on that lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now that I think about it - that true - been there done that too!  Look for the guy that has an antenna standing next to an officer.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 10, 2014)

*Nov. 10, 2014 - Mon.*
The regulars with whom I hang out at Killington were still buzzing about how jammed it was on Sat. the 8th.  Lines on the North Ridge: About 30 minutes.  I figured with SR, Sugarloaf, Wildcat and BW being added to the "open list" it would have taken a lot of pressure off of Killington.  Apparently, not.

Today was busy.  The lift line disappeared by 1 PM, but it was a steady 3 to 5 minutes all morning.  Some schools apparently gave Monday off to make a 4 day weekend, which ends tomorrow with Veterans Day.

It was nice not to have to hike down the Peak Stairway with Upper Great Northern open.  All runs were resurfaced and groomed, but by the PM, moguls were reappearing on Upper East Fall.  Cover was excellent with the exception of a thin spot or two at the top of Upper Double Dipper.


----------



## reefer (Nov 11, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> *Nov. 10, 2014 - Mon.*
> The regulars with whom I hang out at Killington were still buzzing about how jammed it was on Sat. the 8th.  Lines on the North Ridge: About 30 minutes.  I figured with SR, Sugarloaf, Wildcat and BW being added to the "open list" it would have taken a lot of pressure off of Killington.  Apparently, not.
> 
> Today was busy.  The lift line disappeared by 1 PM, but it was a steady 3 to 5 minutes all morning.  Some schools apparently gave Monday off to make a 4 day weekend, which ends tomorrow with Veterans Day.
> ...



Thanks for the update. Very much appreciated. Keep em' coming. Will probably have to wait until next week to get up there.


----------



## Rowsdower (Nov 11, 2014)

Stoke pic from r/skiing: http://i.imgur.com/PkxOSMg.jpg

Taken over the weekend.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 13, 2014)

*Nov. 13, 2014 - Thurs.*

The skiing today was fine, but the noise was over-the-top.  The North Ridge was blanketed with the old (very noisy) snow guns.  I don't think there was a place between the Summit and the bottom of the North Ridge where the ambient background noise was safe for the guests.  It was impossible to have a conversation on the lift.

I left really early and I notice that my ears are still ringing

Does anyone know: Are there standards for ambient noise?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 14, 2014)

Was their a concert going on. I think it keeps ringing I would go to a ear doctor.  I been by plenty of Loud snowmaking machines and never had thaqt happen. Hope all is well.




joshua segal said:


> *Nov. 13, 2014 - Thurs.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 14, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Was their (sic) a concert going on. I think (if) it keeps ringing I would go to a ear doctor.  I been by plenty of Loud snowmaking machines and never had that happen. Hope all is well.


A concert going on?  Great question!  I guess if you weren't there, it was a symphony of snowmaking.  If you were there it was pure cacophony.  As an early season regular, I too have been by many a snowmaking machine, but I've never seen the guns at this density with no place to go to get out of the noise, short of climbing the Peak Stairway and going into the Summit Lodge.  The normal exits: Ridge Run, Killink, etc. all had guns going too.

Thank you for your concerns about my hearing.  The ringing has mostly abated by the morning.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 14, 2014)

Have to bring those earplugs early in the season, on snowmaking days...


----------



## powhunter (Nov 14, 2014)

reefer said:


> Thanks for the update. Very much appreciated. Keep em' coming. Will probably have to wait until next week to get up there.



Let me know when you and DE are gonna be up.  Next Tuesday is on the radar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reefer (Nov 14, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Let me know when you and DE are gonna be up.  Next Tuesday is on the radar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Man down....DoubleEject may be out for season. Knee. Be out there solo a lot..................................
Tuesday is a possibility.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 14, 2014)

reefer said:


> Man down....DoubleEject may be out for season. Knee. Be out there solo a lot..................................
> Tuesday is a possibility.



Bummer, for both of you, more for him. Did it happen skiing? Hang in there DE, both my knees are giving me problems now, one reconstructed 20 yrs ago, the other just age and weight related, I think.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 14, 2014)

^ It sounds like somebody should start the new injury report.  Bummer, DE...


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 14, 2014)

reefer said:


> Man down....DoubleEject may be out for season. Knee. Be out there solo a lot..................................
> Tuesday is a possibility.


I don't understand.  You said "knee", not "knees".  Why should you be "out for the season"? You only need one to ski (or none, if you try adaptive). :-D


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 14, 2014)

reefer said:


> Man down....DoubleEject may be out for season. Knee. Be out there solo a lot..................................
> Tuesday is a possibility.



Wow sorry to hear about DE. That sucks. Hope to run into you this season when it isn't so manky in the woods lol!


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 10, 2015)

*Mar. 9, 2015 - Mon.*
First return to Killington since Nov. 13.  It's probably the first time in a decade that I've been there when it was 100% open and 100% winter conditions.  I was waiting at the Skyeship at 9AM and grabbed one of the last rides on the mid-station of the Skyeship at 3:57PM, grabbing food on the lift ride up.  It was the kind of day, I just couldn't get enough.  The woods were spectacular and the only unskiable patch was a small 20 foot section of Julio's just above where it meets Flume.  I can't remember the last time I skied Royal Flush when I didn't have to avoid any bare spots.  I found a few glades I'd never skied before including Growler and Chop-Chop.  While a little easier, I've always been partial to Low Rider on Snowden and spent a bunch of runs on it.  There was an inch or two of fresh snow at the higher elevations which was a very pleasant touch up to what was already a great surface.

I've seen the photos of the "Superstar Glacier" but it is quite different to see it in person.  Amazing! No doubt: It was the best day of the season for me.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 10, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> *Mar. 9, 2015 - Mon.*
> First return to Killington since Nov. 13.  It's probably the first time in a decade that I've been there when it was 100% open and 100% winter conditions.  I was waiting at the Skyeship at 9AM and grabbed one of the last rides on the mid-station of the Skyeship at 3:57PM, grabbing food on the lift ride up.  It was the kind of day, I just couldn't get enough.  The woods were spectacular and the only unskiable patch was a small 20 foot section of Julio's just above where it meets Flume.  I can't remember the last time I skied Royal Flush when I didn't have to avoid any bare spots.  I found a few glades I'd never skied before including Growler and Chop-Chop.  While a little easier, I've always been partial to Low Rider on Snowden and spent a bunch of runs on it.  There was an inch or two of fresh snow at the higher elevations which was a very pleasant touch up to what was already a great surface.
> 
> I've seen the photos of the "Superstar Glacier" but it is quite different to see it in person.  Amazing! No doubt: It was the best day of the season for me.



Killington can be a beast, but when hit on the right day in the right condition it can truly provide world class skiing.  I had a similar day back in spring of 2011 that actually changed the way I look at Killington now.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

